# Parser und Fabrik



## bandy (15. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich haette gerne gewusst, was genau die Aufgabe eines Parsers ist und die einer Fabrik(factory)?:bahnhof:


----------



## bandy (15. Dez 2010)

Niemand  Ahnung? :bahnhof:


----------



## andiv (15. Dez 2010)

Deine Fragen sind so allgemein, dass man darauf auch nur sehr allgemein antworten kann.

Ein Parser (auf deutsch Analysator) ist ein Werkzeug um irgendetwas zu analysieren. Im Zusammenhang mit XML könnte ein Parser eine Klasse sein, die aus einem XML-Datenstrom einen DOM-Baum aufbaut.

Eine Fabrik ist ein Entwurfsmuster. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Klasse mit der Aufgabe Objekte anderer Klassen zu erstellen. Dabei sind die Klassen der erzeugten Objekte häufig nicht bekannt und man programmiert gegen die von ihnen implementierten Schnittstellen.


----------



## bandy (16. Dez 2010)

andiv hat gesagt.:


> Deine Fragen sind so allgemein, dass man darauf auch nur sehr allgemein antworten kann.
> 
> Ein Parser (auf deutsch Analysator) ist ein Werkzeug um irgendetwas zu analysieren. Im Zusammenhang mit XML könnte ein Parser eine Klasse sein, die aus einem XML-Datenstrom einen DOM-Baum aufbaut.
> 
> Eine Fabrik ist ein Entwurfsmuster. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Klasse mit der Aufgabe Objekte anderer Klassen zu erstellen. Dabei sind die Klassen der erzeugten Objekte häufig nicht bekannt und man programmiert gegen die von ihnen implementierten Schnittstellen.



Danke erstmal

Was versteht man unter "DOM-Baum" bitte?:rtfm:


----------



## Gast2 (16. Dez 2010)

Die Frage lässt sich durch ne schnelle Googlesuche nicht beartworten?


----------



## bandy (16. Dez 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage lässt sich durch ne schnelle Googlesuche nicht beartworten?



Leider nicht, es liefert nur Beitraege wo dieses Wort vorkommt, leider ist es oft nicht das Schwerpunkt und es handelt sich dann oft um etwas anderes und bis man dort Spreu vom Weizen getrennt hat und den Sinn verstanden hat  ......... oh je........:shock:

Aber Danke, versuche weiter zu machen ohne es zu verstehen..............


----------



## bandy (16. Dez 2010)

Ich habe es gefunden, falls es auch jemanden interessiert:

Programmatischer Zugriff auf XML-Dokumente 
Das Einlesen von XML-Dokumenten erfolgt auf unterster Ebene über eine spezielle Programmkomponente, einen XML-Prozessor, auch XML-Parser genannt. Er stellt ein API zur Verfügung, über das die Anwendung auf das XML-Dokument zugreift.
Die XML-Prozessoren unterstützen dabei drei grundlegende Verarbeitungsmodelle.
DOM: Ein DOM-API repräsentiert ein XML-Dokument als Baumstruktur und gewährt wahlfreien Zugriff auf die einzelnen Bestandteile der Baumstruktur. DOM erlaubt außer dem Lesen von XML-Dokumenten auch die Manipulation der Baumstruktur und das Zurückschreiben der Baumstruktur in ein XML-Dokument. Aus diesem Grund ist DOM sehr speicherintensiv.
SAX: Ein SAX-API repräsentiert ein XML-Dokument als sequentiellen Datenstrom und ruft für im Standard definierte Ereignisse vorgegebene Rückruffunktionen (callback function) auf. Eine Anwendung, die SAX nutzt, kann eigene Unterprogramme als Rückruffunktionen registrieren und auf diese Weise die XML-Daten auswerten.
Pull API: Ein XML-Pull-API verarbeitet Daten sequentiell und bietet sowohl ereignisbasierte Verarbeitung als auch einen Iterator an. Es ist hoch speichereffizient und ggf. leichter zu programmieren als die SAX-API, da die Ablaufkontrolle beim Programm und nicht beim Parser liegt.


:applaus:


----------

